# pigeon sexytime



## Jto984 (Jul 12, 2009)

How come when wild pigeons have sex the boy gets on top of the girl and after that sometimes (i would say most of the time) the girl gets on top of the boy...are they not sure who is who? I have seen this many times and although funny it is also confusing. Maybe it is just LA pigeons...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

It's just what they do!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

becuz they like to share all their duties evenly


----------



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

same goes for Cows, Dogs, Cats....etc etc  at least in the "younger stages" love those instincts lol


----------



## Siam Sam (May 16, 2009)

We've had a pair of pigeons living on our balcony for 14 months now, and they have a designated sex area. They do the deed in this one spot on the balcony and nowhere else. They'll often walk over there just for that purpose, then return to where they were.

We've seen the girl on top only a couple of times. In the vast majority of instances, Big Pidgee (the male) is on top of Little Pidgee (the female), and she does not get on top afterward.


----------



## Jto984 (Jul 12, 2009)

I figured it was obvious and they were just having a good time. That might be my favorite thing about pigeons..they are always having sex with each other everywhere. Its hilarious


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

It may be funny to you, but not when they're doing it in the middle of a parkinglot with cars zooming by. I saw a "couple" doing it in the middle of the lot and I was amazed they weren't run over.

Plus, it doesn't seem like they're having too much fun. It seems to never last more than 2 minutes at a time.


----------

